# A Productive Thanksgiving



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I took advantage of the day off to create this drawing for my wife's best employee (she runs a cleaning business). It's all ink except for a touch of watercolor on the eyes.

18 x 24 paper.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic sketch Baldie. You haven't been around, welcome back.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks! Doing a little more art again, so I hope to be popping back in. Are all well here? How's our pal Just doing?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I am alive and keeping people off my lawn. I have been working on a portrait of my parents. I will wait until I finish it to post it. It's taking a very long time.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Take all the time you need! Glad to hear you've been more productive than me lately!


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2015)

looks like a picture from the past..odd it just doesn't look like someone from now..how cool man


----------



## Dreaminon (Nov 26, 2016)

Ink is such a difficult medium. Your work is great, I love the style you drew him in.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Dreaminon said:


> Ink is such a difficult medium.


For me, it's the easiest. I've been pretty much exclusively inking since I got out of high school, and no longer had an art teacher driving me to do different stuff. I have taken up watercolor in the last couple of years, but ink is still my comfort zone. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## johnok (Oct 14, 2016)

I agree ink can be difficult and you did a great job on this sketch. I feel the same about watercolor and any medium that is instantly permanent. You really need to know what your doing. This is why I personally love using oil paint... I like to take my time when painting and let my compositions evolve, and with oils I can just scrape the canvas off and redo entire sections even a day or two later. Makes it more enjoyable for me to have the flexibility to go back and hit "undo" if I want.


----------



## MichaelRivera (Feb 13, 2017)

This so beautiful sketch. I like it. Waiting for more of these.


----------



## cindy (Mar 14, 2017)

I just loved this! Awesome..


----------



## incrediblesculptures (Apr 20, 2017)

This man is really looking like a gentleman in this picture. You describe very well his innocence and charming face. You are a good artist bbbaldie.


----------



## alanadavid (Nov 26, 2020)

Do you guys know of any good Thanksgiving or Black Friday sales offers or any kind of discount on coupons such as black friday promo codes or thanksgiving sale 2020?


----------

